# Will the movie Fireproof help at all ?



## Really worried (Sep 8, 2009)

marriage not going well, wife has lost respect for me and wont talk about our troubles. 
Have had a few folks tell me to get her to watch it with me. 


thanks


----------



## wife911 (Sep 7, 2009)

I am going through some tough times myself and I rented the movie. I didn't tell my husband what it was about when I put it on. We had just had a nasty fight right before we saw it and it was actually good. We both cried during the movie and we both benefitted from it. The movie alone isn't going to do anything. You really have to want to work on the relationship. It's not easy. Hang in there.


----------



## Really worried (Sep 8, 2009)

thanks, actually got her to sit down to watch it, and dang DVD was bad, sure hope that isnt a sign


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

i wanted my H to watch the movie so he would change. but if you really understand the point of the movie you'll realize that you are the one that needs to change. you have to stop pointing fingers. at least that's what i got out of it.


----------



## Treadingcarefully (Sep 1, 2009)

Watched it last night. I found it useful. I saw a lot of my behaviour in it. Didn't ask my wife to watch it. I think she's too depressed at the minute to go down that road, so I'm just taking things slowly with her.


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

My wife and I watched it in July together. It brought us so close the rest of the day. We went in the pool and fooled around after and made love that night. I hold onto those days now since we are going through this. I tried to get her to watch it again but she hasn't been interested. I have though been reading parts of the love dare. She doesn't believe anybody can love somebody unconditionally. I brought out so many quotes that show how we been doing this was wrong.. I told her I was commited to it. Time will tell.


----------



## Xusan (Nov 25, 2008)

I watched the movie and am working through The Love Dare right now. Our marriage is a total roller coaster. The problem is, I measure my success with Love Dare based on DH's current mood/behavior. You're supposed to just love unconditionally. Even knowing that, it's still tough. I believe watching the movie and living the book do "work" if your aim is to mold a better you for the one you love.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

Hmmm, it will definitely teach you not to challenge someone to a hot sauce drinking contest without first checking the contents of their bottle. Other than that, I didn't find the movie particularly useful. Hope you have better luck with the Love Dare then I did, and for the record love is always conditional.


----------



## no1.daddy2kids (Jul 29, 2009)

> The problem is, I measure my success with Love Dare based on DH's current mood/behavior.


I wrestled with that too. Its hard. Real hard. Especially when you are getting hammered every day with negative comments from her.



> I believe watching the movie and living the book do "work" if your aim is to mold a better you for the one you love.


I'd have to agree with that. You have to recognize that you had done wrong in the relationship (other person probably did too) and want to change yourself to live up to a better standard.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

no book, program, movie is going to work unless your both willing to do the work


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

preso said:


> no book, program, movie is going to work unless your both willing to do the work


Marriage is work?? I thought you just press the play button and everything moves along.


----------



## wife911 (Sep 7, 2009)

Fireproof is still a very good movie. We definitely benefitted from it. Are there any other movies like that available? Any recommendations?


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

I have heard that Facing the Giants is also a good movie. It's fromthe same director.


----------

